# Nostalgia by Carlo Domeniconi



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Carlo Domeniconi is an Italian guitarist and composer. Although his compositions include a wide variety of genres and instrumentation choices, he is best known for his works for solo guitar, and particularly the Koyunbaba suite. Domeniconi's style is characterized by his adoption of multicultural influences, including Turkish, Indian, Arabic music, as well as Latin American, Spanish, English, jazz and blues. 
The piece is selected as a study for RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Classical Guitar Level 2 Examination.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

What a nice lttle piece! Different too. Thanks.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks KapnKrunch, there are lots of easy and beautiful little pieces in RCM entry level books


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

minguitar said:


> thanks KapnKrunch, there are lots of easy and beautiful little pieces in RCM entry level books


I didn't want to say it looked easy, but now you have encouraged me to check it out. Do you think they could be performed on a steel string? I don't own a classical.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Is this the easiest one, Ming? 

Preparatory Guitar Repertoire and Etudes


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> Is this the easiest one, Ming?
> 
> Preparatory Guitar Repertoire and Etudes


https://www.amazon.com/G5R02-Classi...d=1&keywords=RCM+guitar&qid=1591417010&sr=8-4 Level 2, not preparatory.


----------

